# Bicycle "Mystery" Fotos



## hoofhearted (Dec 16, 2014)

*The top photo is a magnification of a tintype currently in the 
For Sale Section, posted by CABE Member, dempsey.  (currently for sale 12-16-14)

This foto image is now reversed for the purpose of eliminating the 
"reverse-imaging" that is a hallmark of tintype fotography.

The second foto has also been reversed for the same reason.

The third foto is aboard a ship ... sometimes i believe i can see the bicycle ...
other times - not.

what is going on in fotos #1 and #2 ... with the extra set of handlebars ?*

*Dempsey ... if there is a problem with me posting your magnification of the tintype ...
lemme know and i will delete it.   Thank you - dempsey .......*


....... patric




















=================================
=================================


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 16, 2014)

I think one of the "handle bars" is the brake lever.

Might be wrong...

Mike


----------



## bricycle (Dec 16, 2014)

the seaman is piloting an invisible bicycle....


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 16, 2014)

No Bike on deck Captain, shadow would be present.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 16, 2014)

mickeyc said:


> I think one of the "handle bars" is the brake lever.
> 
> Might be wrong...
> 
> Mike




You, Mike, are not wrong.


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 16, 2014)

hoofhearted said:


> *The top photo is a magnification of a tintype currently in the
> For Sale Section, posted by CABE Member, dempsey.  (currently for sale 12-16-14)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kingsilver (Dec 16, 2014)

That's a boatswain's mate, maybe 3rd class, holding a "small stuff line." note the boatswain's whistle in his pocket. When i was in the navy in 1970, a third class boatswain's mate was like a god in deck division.


----------



## ace (Dec 16, 2014)

Spoon brake lever.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 16, 2014)

yea, that be Spanky


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 16, 2014)

hoofhearted said:


> *The top photo is a magnification of a tintype currently in the
> For Sale Section, posted by CABE Member, dempsey.  (currently for sale 12-16-14)
> 
> 
> ...




*patric...you are one of the few that have the ability to go beyond the norm & see things
& images that others cannot with the naked eye...

I took your image & using my home-made formula which I developed & labeled
  "ŒÅÇ¿¿€€⁄Â◊◊◊" or in layaway terminology for those with low acid IQ that can understand...

it's the Eludium-Plutonic-X-23-Photo/Space-Modulator™

Step 1.*


*◊◊◊◊◊removing top layer coating◊◊◊◊◊◊◊◊


Step 2. Plutonium @ 100 % reformating>>>>
*


*
Results
After 2 earth minutes....

CLOSE-UP View :*



Btw: The reason for the ringer on the handlebar being of such proportions, was due to the fact that at times out at
sea...it was very difficult to hear or warn sailors that you were approaching .The mammoth size made it possible to emit
a loud pitch sound that could be heard for miles. Only drawback was that due to the nature of the size & heavy material
 (plastic had not been invented) the weight would make for an unbalance stance. Only those of muscular build & stamina
would be able to maneuver this bicycle. With the advent of "spinach" it is a known fact that one sailor known as "Popeye"
had no difficulty in riding this cycling apparatus. 
But Mr. Popeye being an avid pipe smoker...had breathing problems & suffered lung cancer in later life. In spite of eating
vast amounts of spinach...it was no match for the dangerous element of nicotoria-addictus or nicotine.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 16, 2014)

I thought that was a "sea-sick" pan...


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 16, 2014)

bricycle said:


> I thought that was a "sea-sick" pan...




That was the second option/usage...

Sailors affectionately called it ...the "ringopotty" !


----------



## bricycle (Dec 16, 2014)

not Paul or George...I can see "John"...


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 16, 2014)

*"A Dilemma"*

Mystery Question: Why are the handlebars of the over turned bike purposefully asymmetrical? 

Summary: Blacksmith forging horseshoe on anvil; bicyclist standing with upside down broken bicycle. (C1897)


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 16, 2014)

*Good Schtuff from 2jakes !!!  And ... that avatar may be Spanky ....


Now i understand what's what in this foto ...







But Not this  foto .......... *








==============================
==============================


----------



## bricycle (Dec 16, 2014)

I have 2 pair of bars like those... not that old tho.


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 16, 2014)

Wheeled Relics said:


> Mystery Question: Why are the handlebars of the over turned bike purposefully asymmetrical?
> 
> Summary: Blacksmith forging horsesH]




Camera angle and 2 perspectives on the same radius of bar?


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 16, 2014)

Wheeled Relics said:


> Mystery Question: Why are the handlebars of the over turned bike purposefully asymmetrical?
> 
> Summary: Blacksmith forging horseshoe on anvil; bicyclist standing with upside down broken bicycle. (C1897)




*I believe the stem, pinch-bolt was loosened ... to allow the bar-ends to rotate forward 180 degrees ... 
this new bar position could give more stability to the up-side-down bicycle.

However, in the process of shifting the bicycle up-side-down ... the bar was free to move left or right ...
and it did just that ... landing the bar asymmetrically within the pinch-area of the stem ... when the bar touched the floor.*

....... patric







=======================
=======================


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 16, 2014)

Thank you for your sharp eyes. Appreciated.


----------



## sam (Dec 16, 2014)

Number 2 must be a "Swift" track bike....look how straight the fork is.


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 16, 2014)

hoofhearted said:


> *Good Schtuff from 2jakes !!!  And ... that avatar may be Spanky ....
> *
> 
> ==============================
> ==============================




*

patric.... √ this out.....

*



"Caption: 2 year-old Charles (Sonny) Normand of West Paterson, New Jersey, puffs on a cigar, July 1933.
Normand started to smoke his father's cigars at 14 months & his parents  now allow him one each night
before bed. (Photo by FPN/Hulton Archive/Getty Images)


For some reason...Sonny had problems breathing later in life....



But if he had smoked a pipe...he might have enjoyed a better adult life ...



George "Spanky" McFarland . Child actor of the Our Gang series of the 30s & 40s
Later syndicated to television as The Little Rascals.



The dress & haircuts were typical for that period. I had that short crop myself 
growing up when barber shops were popular & less costly.
The era of Rock & Roll with the long sideburns & duck-tail was the beginning of the death toll for most local barber shops.
The Beatles in the 60s kinda cemented their demise. 
Haircuts were 75¢ for kids & adults about $1 & $1.25 for a shave & a haircut.
Nowadays I believe I can borrow from my bank enough $$$ to make an appointment at the "hair-salon".


----------

